# Halifax Bomber. I Dent lights ?



## ian lanc (Jan 30, 2019)

Can anyone confirm where the 'Downward IDentification Lights' was fitted on the Handley Page Halifax bomber ?

Under the fuselage [like The Lancaster was] or in the wings ?

Any pictures showing the lights would be most helpful.

Thanks.


----------

